
Millions of Android Phones Are Vulnerable to Israeli Surveillance Dealer Attack - tomklein
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/10/04/google-android-alert-millions-of-phones-are-vulnerable-to-hack-created-by-israeli-surveillance-dealers/
======
izacus
This is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21167871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21167871)
it seems.

------
krilly
Can anyone explain why the private sector in Israel comes up with so many
zero-days?

~~~
rolltiide
Sure

Its a mixture of coincidence

Plus consolidation of PhDs, and extremely high education including in computer
science

Plus heavy conscription into military service including intelligence community
where this adversarial thinking is necessary

Plus general amorality to who these weaponized software exploits can be sold
to, and proximity to interested parties

------
Razengan
44 minutes, 22 points and 0 comments. If this was about iPhones it would be
400 by now.

~~~
izacus
Good news for you: there was a duplicate post with 213 comments already!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21167871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21167871)

~~~
Razengan
Ah thanks for putting me straight. Sorry for my kneejerk.

